# My internet wont work



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dial up


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Nope try again.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Lol! 

That's as good as the one I went to that they had the ethernet cable plugged into the media converter in the pc instead of the lan port.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

FlyingSparks said:


> Nope try again.


that was a joke......:jester:
on the phone, our looks like a piece of zip/lamp cord in an RJ11 (?) jack


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol they were trying to use a phone cord for their phone as an ethernet cable.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

It fits, so what is the problem


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

My college used 8 pin cat 3 jacks (white) for voice, and 8 pin Cat 5e or Cat 6 jacks (blue) for data, so many people would plug the ethernet cable in the phone jack and wonder why nothing worked!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't know an RJ-11 plug would fit into an RJ-45 jack, :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

You can run ethernet over 2 pairs...


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

10baseT spec was only 2 pairs


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol that all goes out the window when you plug into a 66.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> You can run ethernet over 2 pairs...


Could be a 1 line cord...


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> Lol that all goes out the window when you plug into a 66.


Actually, 









Followup on an install, site was running on this, was DSL, but re purposed for ethernet. 

Unknown if they were having issues but I lifted it and installed it to a cat5 rj45 and patched it to an existing rj45 jack going to the other rack. 

Also found these, supposed to be cat5 rj45 's some people just don't know.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't tell from the pics...is that a RJ31X ?


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/atta...net-wont-work-forumrunner_20130308_232428.jpg
> 
> Can't tell from the pics...is that a RJ31X ?


Nope, just a regular rj45, wish it was, would have added them to my inventory.

Converting alarm and fire panel to broadband.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

sarness said:


> Nope, just a regular rj45, wish it was, would have added them to my inventory.
> 
> Converting alarm and fire panel to broadband.


I have not seen a screw down RJ45, I'm used to the 110 IDC.

"Alarm and fire panel to broadband"... I was installing POTS service to an elevator with a solid short on the customers side of the demarc. Traced the trouble to a DSL modem in the elevator cabinet. Other than VOIP, I have no idea why an elevator would need DSL. What do you think ?


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure either, at least not a dedicated DSL for one item. I still see plenty of dial up modems for console access for maintenence, but rarely more then one broadband modern unless it's for backup. 

You sure it was a modem? There's a lot of voip converters that look similar. 

My only other thought is that they are using it locally to extend the ethernet, ie no cat5 able to get there, or longer then 300 feet.


----------

